# Playlist



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

It would be so nice to select 3 or 4 shows, add them to a playlist and watch them (like the Play all recordings in this folder feature).

I see requests for this feature from all the way back to 2002 but I'm a bit surprised this feature hasn't been requested more often.

Les


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Chuckle. I'd just commented, today, that I'd like that feature added...

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10729844#post10729844


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed. I've inquired before. I know there is a play all, but it would be nice to select only certain episodes, and also mix and match episodes from different shows.


----------



## jimb61 (Jan 3, 2016)

PLEASE add a playlist feature. I love my new TiVo service with RCN, but this is the one feature from Comcast that I really miss (there's nothing else to miss, IMHO).

As a caregiver who needs to occasionally "babysit", a playlist would be MOST gratefully appreciated.


----------



## jimb61 (Jan 3, 2016)

At the bottom of the "My Shows" menu for a particular show is an option to "Play All". While it's not quite as selective as a playlist and you can't start in the middle, it's possible to delete shows that are not of interest and then "play all". Hope it gets better, but this is a start.


----------

